
Isao Takahata, Studio Ghibli Co-Founder and Director, Dies at 82 - bangonkeyboard
https://www.yahoo.com/news/isao-takahata-studio-ghibli-co-205327080.html
======
mkempe
My daughters have been consuming Miyazaki's movies with delight -- and I have
as well (we still have a few to go). Although I knew it was all produced by
Studio Ghibli I confess to not having explored any of Takahata's works. Does
anyone have a wider experience and specific recommendations?

~~~
bangonkeyboard
Grave of the Fireflies is a legitimate classic, but might not be recommended
for your daughters due to high risk of emotional trauma. Pom Poko and Princess
Kaguya are more family friendly, but Takahashi's films are generally less
accessible than Miyazaki's.

~~~
kaishiro
Grave of the Fireflies destroyed me in college. I was ~20 at the time and
cried like a baby for a solid 10 minutes. I'm now a grown man and I'm not sure
rewatching would yield different results.

~~~
mkempe
Ok, got it, definitely not for the kids.

~~~
BafS
I saw it as a teenager/kid (~16 years old) and it made me deeply sad but also
more connected to people who have to experiment the atrocities of the war. I
don't think it's bad for kids if they are not too young, it's not an easy
movie but you can learn a lot from it.

edit: typo

